# Came off the pill but still not had a period



## Smit (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi all,
I came off the pill in April after diabetes team gave me the go ahead to start trying. Hubby and i decided to wait a few months to let periods settle as had been on the pill for 8 years. I had my period in April once i stopped the pill and have not had one since. Def not pregnant. Is this normal not to have a period for this long? I've had all the usual signs, spots, swollen belly, etc but no period.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 6, 2010)

It's very normal, especially if you've been on the pill for so long. I wouldn't worry too much, your body is just getting used to not having this Hormonal treatment and trying to sort itself out - it will come  

If you get too worried though, I'd go and see a nurse just to get some clarification of what's going on.

There's also a brilliant website that may help you with this: http://www.vaginapagina.com/ all sorts of info about the pill and all that stuff


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't have a period for about 3-4 months after I came off the pill so yes it's completely normal it just takes your system a little while to recover x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 6, 2010)

If you know there is no way your pregnant then i wouldnt be worried.
Have you been off the pill ever before?
I took breaks from mine all the time so id get mine pretty soon.
xx


----------



## Smit (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, Thank you for the advice. Fingers crossed it comes soon. Just want to get it sorted so we can get going lol! 

Phobe- No have not been off it before, been on it for 8 years. However periods were very irratic before i went on it. Got one every 2 to 3 months so maybe thats happening again.


----------



## Smit (Jun 7, 2010)

PS Never thought there would come a day i wished for my period.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Smit

Feeling your frustration. Mine took a year to come back after Depo contraception injections (and now my hubby's gone away for the summer....)

People are now telling me, that if I'd hastled my doctors more, they'd have probably done something about this sooner.... apparently they can kick-start ovulation with hormones sometimes after Depo.... I don't know about the pill. Might be worth making enquireys


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 7, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi, Thank you for the advice. Fingers crossed it comes soon. Just want to get it sorted so we can get going lol!
> 
> Phobe- No have not been off it before, been on it for 8 years. However periods were very irratic before i went on it. Got one every 2 to 3 months so maybe thats happening again.



Maybe thats why it is if you havent had a break. And plus if they werent regular before then it could be that too.

I was on it for about 2 and half years, but i always had breaks just to make sure my body was ok, its something the instuctions of mine said, and its something my mum has always done, shes been on the pill since she was 16 had two babies, but blames my brother being born 3 months early on not leaving long enough after coming off it to get pregnant, she was in labour with him for nearly 3 weeks, hope ill be ok cause i wasnt even off a month.

Just try not to worry about it the more you worry the longer it will take. Hope you get it soon xx


----------



## Smit (Jun 14, 2010)

It arrived and so did a massive hypo at 2.30 this morning. I have had 3 hypos today since taking period, first since off the pill. Does this happen to anyone else? Never happened when i was on the pill and took my period. Reduced all my insulin today and even had some cake and blood still sitting very low. Sipping on lucazade now. x


----------



## am64 (Jun 14, 2010)

weyhey glad the p have finally arrived !! sorry to hear about the hypo tho x


----------



## Smit (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, was starting to think there was something really wrong with me


----------



## Akasha (Jun 14, 2010)

I've never been on the pill, but do get hypos or very irratic bloods at that time of the month. 
I thought it was standard.


----------



## Smit (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Akasha,
I have always been ok at that time of the month until this morning. Was so so long and my usual drink and biscuit didn't do anything. Had to eat quite a bit to get myself to a normal level. Reduced all insulin today and still running low. Didn't do anyhting different last night that would make me go low. Going to have a carb packed dinner. I'm sure it will all catch up soon enough. I'll no doubt be sky high tomorrow. 
Thanks x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 15, 2010)

Smit said:


> It arrived and so did a massive hypo at 2.30 this morning. I have had 3 hypos today since taking period, first since off the pill. Does this happen to anyone else? Never happened when i was on the pill and took my period. Reduced all my insulin today and even had some cake and blood still sitting very low. Sipping on lucazade now. x



Annoyingly my bg's go totally the other way when I'm on my period, I'm glad that it's come so you can get things moving  x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 15, 2010)

Smit said:


> It arrived and so did a massive hypo at 2.30 this morning. I have had 3 hypos today since taking period, first since off the pill. Does this happen to anyone else? Never happened when i was on the pill and took my period. Reduced all my insulin today and even had some cake and blood still sitting very low. Sipping on lucazade now. x



Yey!!!

I always had hypos with mine, and i think i might have asked the doctor about it but that was years ago so i cant remeber the outcome, sorry.
Its a good excuse for some chocolate though when you crave it most haha.

xx


----------

